# Old Lahore -- anarkali bazaar



## ghazi52

...........Lahore anarkali bazaar..............






.
.
.




.











The popular food street of Anarkali Bazaar, Lahore

.










.Old Lahore

.




.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
34


----------



## [Bregs]

Superb thread, Very cultural city lahore. Thanks for posting

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sulman Badshah



Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
23


----------



## [Bregs]

There has been a saying in punjab "lahore lag gya" means a plenty of everything

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sulman Badshah

[Bregs] said:


> There has been a saying in punjab "lahore lag gya" means a plenty of everything


if we culturally think than it is nice to say if we conisder whole punjab than Lahore is the capital of it ... while dehli, capital of sub continent

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## [Bregs]

Sulman Badshah said:


> if we culturally think than it is nice to say if we conisder whole punjab than Lahore is the capital of it ... while dehli, capital of sub continent




well yes but old delhi heritage is not as fiercely protected now as is in the case of Lahore but still old delhi has many areas of past


----------



## Sulman Badshah

[Bregs] said:


> well yes but old delhi heritage is not as fiercely protected now as is in the case of Lahore but still old delhi has many areas of past



the govt have started rehabilitation of the old lahore and walled city ... they are making it awesome and beautiful while keeping its heritage touch

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## [Bregs]

Sulman Badshah said:


> the govt have started rehabilitation of the old lahore and walled city ... they are making it awesome and beautiful while keeping its heritage touch



Yes there is a website of restoring old building preserving there heritage character of Lahore, thats a great effort


----------



## ghazi52

..Rehabilitation of the walled city.....

....
......



.











.
.




.

*Shahi Hammam, Delhi Gate, Walled City, Lahore*





SCAFFOLDING poles cover a portion of the Shahi Hammam, located near the Delhi Gate in the walled city, Lahore. 

WAZIR Khan, a physician, built the Shahi Hammam for Emperor Jehangir’s wife. But why? “She had a blister on her foot and wanted someone to cure it without any physical contact. Wazir Khan asked her to walk on sand where her feet left imprints. He identified the area of the blister, placed a piece of mirror there on the sand and told her to walk again on her own footprints. When she did this, the mirror burst the blister and the injury was healed. She rewarded him for this and he reciprocated by building her the Royal Bath.”

Farhan Shah narrated this story to me avidly, clearly reflecting his affiliation with old Lahore. His family moved to the walled city in the mid-1700s. Shah’s company, Old Lahore Walkabouts, takes people on tours to the walled city, which for him is a monument in itself. I was fascinated but also curious whether the story he had told me was a myth or actual history. But for Shah, the stories behind the structure are just as important as the tangible restoration. “I don’t see a story as true or false and don’t concoct any on my own,” he tells me. “Restoring myths is important for us. I want people to experience the ethos of that time when they come here. These stories have existed for hundreds of years. They are reflective of the thought process of the people of the subcontinent.”

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## [Bregs]

Great work this is UNESCO supported project ?


----------



## ghazi52

No.................
...........
Most of the restoration cost will be borne by the Norwegian embassy. and with the help from the Aga Khan Trust for Culture (AKTC). 

The Shahi Hammam was built around 1634 AD by Hakim Ilmuddin Ansari, the governor of Lahore in Emperor Shah Jahan’s (1628-58 AD) reign. It was a public bath that serviced travellers as well as residents of the city. It is a single-storey building covering an area of over 1,000 square metres. It was built on the pattern of Turkish and Iranian bathing establishments of the time (with hot, warm and cool plunges and sweat rooms). The Shahi Hammam has 21 connected rooms and a separate room for offering prayers.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

...............
*Gates (Darwazay) of Lahore, depicted during 1860s*




Texali Darwaza





Delhi Darwaza





Lohari Darwaza





Roshnai Darwaza





Bhatti Darwaza
......................

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Cherokee

@WebMaster @Horus ghazi52 has made more positive threads about Pakistan than all Pakistani members . He doesn't involve himself in silly debates and is very consistent . Don't you guys think he deserves atleast some special recognition ?

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## ghazi52

............................
Princess Bamba Sutherland, the last member of the family that ruled the Sikh Empire in the Punjab








Her gravestone in Christian graveyard of Lahore





..........






Haveli Khark singh
Fort Lahore
He Was Son Of Maharajah Ranjeet Singh
......





The Domed Dining Room of Government House (Now Governor House), #Lahore c. 1870s

This dining room, originally the upper story of the tomb of Mohammad Kasim Khan, a maternal cousin of Emperor Akbar, dating from 1635 and the grave is still located underneath this room.

Historian, Syed Muhammad Latif and Kannahiya Lal both agree about a Mughal tomb at this place, build in Shahjehan’s reign, but both has raised conflicting accounts of who was actually buried here. According to Kannahiya Lal it was Saint Syed Badruddin Gilani, where Latif credits it to Kasim Khan.

In earlier times, a ground adjacent to the tomb was used as a 'akhaara' a wrestling ground, for this, the tomb was also known as Gumbuz Kushti Wala.

In the reign of Ranjit Singh, his Jamadar Khushal Singh, built a house around the tomb, later the building was acquired from Khushal Singh's successor Teja Singh with the exchange of property worth Rs. 2500 in Sialkot and was first utilized as a residence by deputy commissioner Major MacGregor, later in 1859 it was converted into Government House during the lieutenant governorship of Robert Montgomery.

Original tomb continued to exist on the ground floor, where its interior and furniture were designated by John Lockwood Kiping along with his talented student, Bhai Ram Singh.

......................................





An old photo showing Lahore Canal 1915






Old photo showing Lahore of bygone days .. Photo taken in 1924 by E Arnhold of Berlin
..

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## ghazi52

..........................................................................................
.Railway Station c.1950s

.



..






....
Assembly Hall Lahore in 1950s
.
..



..

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## [Bregs]

oh wow great share bro, you rock with your valuable threads depicting all type of interesting pictures

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.......................................
.Badshahi Mosque, Lahore in 50s
.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Beethoven

I had the privilege of offering my Friday prayers at the Badshahi Masjid and visiting the Lahore Fort when I visited Lahore during my summer vacations.Don't have the words to describe my feelings for these historical monuments.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

..............................................................................
.Street Scene c.1910-1920s


.





..................................................................................................................



......

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Al-Taïr

ghazi52 said:


> ...............
> *Gates (Darwazay) of Lahore, depicted during 1860s*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roshnai Darwaza



Roshani or kashmiri darwaza?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

...................................................................





A street restaurant at Lahore in 1946...

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## [Bregs]

Superb nostalgic pics

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

...................................................
..



...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## [Bregs]

Bahut khoob, amazing thread

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

...............................................
Samadhi of Ranjit Singh at Lahore, Pakistan, taken by George Craddock in the 1880s








.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

.........................
.............................
*Gates of Lahore.* Walled City of Lahore had 13 gates (Akbari Gate, Bhati Gate, Delhi Gate, Kashmiri Gate, Lohari Gate, Masti Gate, Mochi Gate, Mori Gate, Roshnai Gate, Shahalmi Gate, Shairanwala Gate, Taxali Gate, and Yakki Gate). Today, out of 13, only Bhati Gate, Delhi Gate, Kashmiri Gate, Lohari Gate, Roshnai Gate, and Shairanwala Gate survive, yet many are in urgent need of repairs and restoration.

*Gates of Lahore; Bhati Gate. *The entrance to the “Bhati Gate” is located on the western wall of the old city. Just outside of “Bhati Gate” is the Data Durbar, the mausoleum of the Sufi saint Ali Hajweri (also known as Data Sahib Ganjbaksh).





*Dehli Gate. *The “Dehli Gate” was once the main and only road that led from Lahore to Dehli. The gate was built during the Mughal era. Although the gate suffered greatly in the 1947 riots, it has since been renovated and today is in its former glory.




*
Kashmiri Gate. *The “Kashmiri Gate” is so named because it faces the direction of Kashmir. Inside the gate, there is a shopping area called “Kashmiri Bazaar”.




*
Lohari Gate, Lahore. *The “Lohari Gate” is very close to “Bhati Gate.” In Urdu, _loha_ means “iron,” and the gate is named Lohari because many lohars (blacksmiths) workshops were based just outside this gate.




*

Roshnai Gate. *The “Roshnai Gate,” (the “Gate of Lights”), is located between the Lahore Fort and the Badshahi Mosque. In the evenings, the gate was lit up, hence its name. It is the only gate that is in good condition and still retains its original looks.





*
Shairanwala Gate. *The “Shairanwala Gate, (the “Gate of the Lions”) was made by Maharaja Ranjit Singh. After its completion, Singh placed two live lions (or Shers) in cages at the gate as a symbolic gesture to warn any invader.





*Akbari Gate, Lahore – 1962.* The “Akbari Gate”, the most beautiful gate of Lahore, was named after the great Mughal emperor Akbar, who rebuilt the town and citadel. Close to this gate the Emperor also founded a market, which is named after him, “Akbari Mandi.” (Akbari Market). Akbari Gate was demolished for repairs but never built again.





* Masti Gate Lahore in 1950s.* Photo by Rao Javed Iqbal (Loh Kot Society).





......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.......................................
.........
*Regal Square (Chowk), Lahore*. Pre-partition photo of Regal Chowk, Lahore.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## [Bregs]

superb pics full of rich history

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## [Bregs]

very colorful shops


----------



## ghazi52

.......................................................................
* Government College Lahore-1880s

*



.......

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## [Bregs]

govt college lahore is very famous


----------



## Bossman

Sikh Pilgrims shopping in Anarkali


----------



## Zibago

[Bregs] said:


> govt college lahore is very famous


Mera admission nahe hua udhar

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Butchcassidy

fakhre mirpur said:


> Mera admission nahe hua udhar


Tu har vele te ithe honaae, kitaaban khol lenda te dakhla ve ho jaana si

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zibago

Butchcassidy said:


> Tu har vele te ithe honaae, kitaaban khol lenda te dakhla ve ho jaana si


Itjhay taan 80% lay kay vee kuj nai bunda hazaraan chuun 300 chunday nain

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Azadkashmir

what is masti gate?


----------



## [Bregs]

fakhre mirpur said:


> Mera admission nahe hua udhar



well bro you can always try in some other college and be less active over Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

[Bregs] said:


> well bro you can always try in some other college and be less active over Internet


I already completed my bsc now will join msc next spring semester tab tak chill mahool tay mithay chool

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LeslieEngel

Awesome post. Thanks for the share.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.................................................................................



A Tinted 

Badhahi Masjid Courtyard - c. 1880s........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

ghazi52 said:


> ...............
> *Gates (Darwazay) of Lahore, depicted during 1860s*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Texali Darwaza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delhi Darwaza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lohari Darwaza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roshnai Darwaza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bhatti Darwaza
> ......................


Migration from West downgraded the city a bit during the 1900's.


----------



## [Bregs]

this is very interesting and historic thread, update more

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karakoram

purani yadein taaza ker dein :p let the picture rolling :p

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

..............................................................................................................

.



.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## [Bregs]

nice thread, where have you gone @ghazi5? posting so rare these days

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

[Bregs] said:


> nice thread, where have you gone @ghazi5? posting so rare these days


Thanks
Pakistan.... Back

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

...............................................................................
Cycle Rikshaw, Lahore in 60s

This photograph, taken in Lahore probably in the 1960s, brings to light many Pakistani realities; some of which have changed, and some not.

Showing an elderly woman hauling a cycle rickshaw, boarded by a family of four, the photograph can be seen as the inhuman plight of an old women left to fend for herself. At the same time, it can speak for struggle of working women who can take to occupations generally associated with masculine strength, when the need arises, rather than being confined to domestic spaces to suffer in misery or beg on the streets.

The photograph also presents a forgotten image of Pakistani society, when it was not altogether uncommon for even working class women to ride or drive on the road. Contrary to the present, when its almost a taboo for women to ride a bicycle or motorcycle, a working class vehicle, forcing them to ride behind their men, this photograph clearly refutes the impression that our society in the past was less susceptible to gender equality. It makes one wonder how we came to lock ourselves in patriarchal prison, pushing half of our population off the public sphere. (Nadeem Omar)

.






.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

...............................................................................





..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## [Bregs]

this is great share shows the hard life of past time along with some enjoyable moments too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.........................................................
The Mall Lahore c.1930s
Asan Jana Mall-o-Mall






.......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sipahi

Zibago said:


> I already completed my bsc now will join msc next spring semester tab tak chill mahool tay mithay chool



Sb ne tujhe taane mar diye hain hr waqt online rehne k


----------



## Zibago

mshahid said:


> Sb ne tujhe taane mar diye hain hr waqt online rehne k


Mein office mein bhe mobile use karta hoan bhar mein jaye manager us ki maan ki ankh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sipahi

Zibago said:


> Mein office mein bhe mobile use karta hoan bhar mein jaye manager us ki maan ki ankh



Yahi attitude hona chahiye  same here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

mshahid said:


> Yahi attitude hona chahiye  same here


ziyada say ziyada kiya karay ga job say nikalay ga na to nikalay aur mil jaye gi


----------



## Shah Nawaz khan

ghazi52 said:


> ...............................................................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..


wazir shah mosque ?


----------



## ghazi52

.........................................
Tu Ki Jane Bholiye Majhe Anarkali Diyan Shanan 
Anarkali Street, c.1900s.






...

.
.
.





.
.
1920






.1910


.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Lucky Breeze

MaarKhoor said:


>


ic admi sy kabhi paan khaya hai? you will have a cheeky experience

Any idea where is this sonali mosque?










Anybody visited this place. 





Tollinton Market.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

..................................................
Regal Chowk - The Mall Lahore in 60s





.

First Lady Jacqueline Kennedy & President Ayub Khan are driven through the streets of Lahore, 21 March 1962







....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kambojaric

Lucky Breeze said:


> Any idea where is this sonali mosque?



Close to the now non existent shahalmi darwaza which was destroyed in the 47 riots. My dadighar haveli is like 5 min walk from there. Have offered many eid namaze there.

My dad tells me back when he was a teenager the backside of the masjid had a bagh where they used to play cricket. Now its amusing to think a bagj even existed there once cuz the place is so tightly packed.

Great thread @ghazi52 . I'll make some contributions soon. Lahore is packed with historical sites. Just this week I was walking around in the mochi darwaza area which is full of imambarghas and havelis. A notable one there is nisar haveli where shah shuja of Afghanistan took refuge when fleeing the war in his own country. Masjid saleh kamboh is also in that area.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kambojaric

Il start off with posting about the Shah Alami Darwaza (Shalmi for the locals). This gate was named after the Mughal Emperor Shah Alam who also died in Lahore before being buried in Delhi. Shah Alam was the son of Aurengzeb, the man behind the Badshahi Masjid which was at its time of construction the largest mosque in the world. Shahalmi was traditionally a Hindu majority area with sizeable Muslim and Sikh minorities. To this day some Mandirs have survived the events of 1947, when large parts of Shahlmi were burnt to the ground including the Shahalmi Gate itself, although most are now used as houses since very few Hindus remain.

Sanatana Dharma Sabha, Rang Mahal







A roughly 5-10 min walk from here can take you to the tomb of Malik Ayaz, the slave of Mahmud Ghaznavi, who was governor of Lahore during his reign.

Map of the location (Google Maps )

Pictures of the tomb











The loyalty of Ayaz to Mahmud has been used by many Sufi poets throughout history to symbolize real love, including by the likes of Rumi and Iqbal.

A third historical site of the Shahalmi area is Masjid Shab Bhar, (Google Maps )

which was built in just one night hence the name. Basically during the colonial period Hindus and Muslims had been fighting over this piece of land, both wanting to built a temple/mosque there. Eventually the matter went to the authorities, which worried the Muslim leadership immensely since Hindus in Lahore were far better off financially, and as a consequence had much more influence over the authorities. Therefore they decided to build the mosque that night, since colonial laws forbade the destruction of religious sites once constructed. By Fajr time they had succeeded in building the mosque hence it remained a Mosque.

The Mosque today






This mosque has also been mentioned in the poetry Iqbal as part of his criticism of the moral collapse of the Muslims of his time.

He writes:





Though the mosque was built overnight by the believers
Our heart being old sinner for years devout could not be

He ends the poem with: 





Iqbal is a good advisor, fascinates the heart in moments
He did become hero in talk, but one in deeds he could not be.

I got the poem and translation from here:

Allama Iqbal Poetry کلام علامہ محمد اقبال: (Bang-e-Dra-199-Book Complete) Masjid To Bana Di Shab Bhar Mein Iman Ki Hararat Walon Ne

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Khafee

Zibago said:


> Mein office mein bhe mobile use karta hoan bhar mein jaye manager us ki maan ki ankh





mshahid said:


> Yahi attitude hona chahiye  same here



Whether your manager is watching or not, Allah Almighty is.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zibago

Khafee said:


> Whether your manager is watching or not, Allah Almighty is.


Koye nai Allah sayein karam kar si


----------



## ghazi52

................................
Glimpse of High Court Lahore and The Mall - c. 1900







..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sipahi

Khafee said:


> Whether your manager is watching or not, Allah Almighty is.



Since I am completing all my tasks and I am sure he don't have any problem


----------



## ghazi52

..................................
Tu Ki Jane Bholiye Majhe Anarkali Diyan Shanan 
Anarkali Street,‬ c.1900s.






.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore in 1960s

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

March Past on the street of Lahore c.1910-20s. Anarkali Bazaar.






3rd Feb. 1930.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The Rampart of Fort and Hazuri Gardens Lahore c.1910-20s..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

The Cathedral Lahore - c.1910's







"The Greatest" with Kinnaird's Girls 
Legendary Muhammad Ali at Kinnaird College for Women, Lahore in 1980's

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Badshahi Mosque & Runjeet Singh's Samadhi Lahore c.1857

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Walled City of Lahore - The ancient heart of the much larger metropolitan Lahore is part of the Lahore Fort - The Walled city has various gates as entry points like Kashmir Gate, Shah Alam Gate marked in red in the map below. Any central Asian invader who captured would then set his eyes on the densely populated Ganges Plain of India. If Lahore fell India was next target. Alexander's troops refused to go any further around this region.










Today the area inside the walled city is densely pack from the old day's not much changed from medieval times. Attempts are being made to conserve it. This below is example of successful conservation where it's been turned into 'food' street. sort of borrowed from 'Birmingham Balti Triangle'.








Within the Walled Ancient city where everybody would have sought refuge when the invaders came and gates were shut all sort's trades took root. Including the oldest profession and Lahore's infamous Red Light District. You eat, you enjoy Mujra, [ dancing girls ] have a drink or two and then dash, dash, dash and then you need to seek forgiveness for your sins. No problem sir, we have the fantastic Badshai Mosque attached. That's why the city is called 'La Whore' and city of 'culture'.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Independence Day at Lahore. (1947)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

John Lockwood Kipling first principal of Mayo College of Arts Lahore (now National College of Arts Lahore) with son Rudyard Kipling. c.1890's

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghazi52

Badshahi Mosque, Lahore Fort & Ranjit Singh's Samadhi # Lahore 1910.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## aamirzs

Lucky Breeze said:


> ic admi sy kabhi paan khaya hai? you will have a cheeky experience
> 
> Any idea where is this sonali mosque?
> 
> 
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> People gather around the Sonali Musjid, or Golden Mosque. Algeria, February 1895.
> 
> LINK


----------



## ghazi52

Photograph from the Macnabb Collection of a street scene in Lahore, taken by an unknown photographer, most likely during the 1890s.

























Sikhs walking beside two-wheeled, horse-drawn wagon on a busy city street..
Location: Lahore, Punjab,
Date taken: September 1946
Photographer: Margaret Bourke-White

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Government College Lahore, The Original College Building in 1864 

Today as G.C.U, Government College is a phenomenal institution of Lahore. But like other things, it has increased at some levels, and gone down at other levels. The intellectual charisma it once generated is perhaps no more. Today we are familiar with its buildings like anything else, but few of us remember that it was once started from the Havelli of Raja Dhian Singh in 1864 ..







Lahore in 1960's

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

The Cathedral Lahore - c.1910

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*A LITTLE KNOWN CENSUS OF LAHORE 1850 AD – AMAZING FIGURES OF THAT TIME*

Revelations otherwise not possible




Old Lahore
The British took over Lahore formally in 1849 AD. In 1850 AD Ayodia Prashad was the Tehseeldar of Lahore and was asked to conduct a detailed census of the city. It is not for us to state every fact and figure of the census but some facts are very interesting. For instance:




Old Lahore
Total population of Lahore around 82,000 only.
Total Income of Lahore One Lakh, thirty one thousand, nine hundred and sixty-six Rupees only.
Total Muslims 46,695 only.
Total Hindus 32,109 only.
Total Sikhs 2501 (And some people think of it as a Sikh city).
Hardly no Christians, Parsees, Buddhists, or even any Bengallis. Few Europeans only.
Total shops in city 28,694 only.
Total elephants 54.
Total camels 318 only.
Total horses 1595 only.
Many Professions represented, including Painters and Architects.
Total Madarassa (schools) 143 teaching mostly Arabic and Persian, and that does not include hundreds of basic educational wings attached to mosques. Even Hindus and Sikhs were learning Persian and Arabic in these schools.
Prostitution spread all over city, but mainly Anarkali area. No Hira Mandi in operation.




Towards Pakistan
A very interesting incident is narrated of a Prostitute in Anarkali singing a song of having no access to her lover. A British sepoy was passing who knew the local language too, and went up to her house, to tell her not to mourn non access to her lover. There were many means for communication. She could send a letter by post, use the telegraph near the Railway Station or go to her lover in actual terms. The people in the bazaar of Anarkali burst out in laughter, for the Sepoy had not realized that the song was an advertisement to lure or seduce some passerby and the sepoy did not get the actual terms. Historical incidents have their funny aspects too.



The number of Muslims prove the fact that Lahore in its span of more than a thousand years was a Muslim city and Muslim Culture predominated here.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghazi52

LAHORE IN USA

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

* 1910s: Mayo Hospital - LAHORE.*







1980s: Musical Fountain, Zainab Market KARACHI.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

1980






1950

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Nedous Hotel #Lahore Est. 1880 (now stands Avari Hotel)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yasir Ashraf

but now is beautiful city lahore not old city like above photo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

I love "Chicken Tikka Lahori" at "Shalimar" restaurant in my town..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kambojaric

HAKIKAT said:


> I love "Chicken Tikka Lahori" at "Shalimar" restaurant in my town..



Lahore is famous for its cuisine, and its inhabitants famous for their love of food (the general stereotype). By the way I recently learnt from my dad that the mohalla (neighbourhood) behind our neighbourhood is called "mohalla chabuk sawaran" (fast riders neighbourhood). Apparently during the Sultunate and Mughal periods, the fast riders of the city used to reside in this neighbourhood. Lahore is full of such history, being the capital of numerous empires including the Mughals, Ghaznavids (the latter ones) etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Kambojaric said:


> Lahore is famous for its cuisine, and its inhabitants famous for their love of food (the general stereotype). By the way I recently learnt from my dad that the mohalla (neighbourhood) behind our neighbourhood is called "mohalla chabuk sawaran" (fast riders neighbourhood). Apparently during the Sultunate and Mughal periods, the fast riders of the city used to reside in this neighbourhood. Lahore is full of such history, being the capital of numerous empires including the Mughals, Ghaznavids (the latter ones) etc.


In Turkish "_Chabuk_" means fast, and "_Suvari_" means cavalry. So, some Turk folks might have ended up there...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kambojaric

HAKIKAT said:


> In Turkish "_Chabuk_" means fast, and "_Suvari_" means cavalry. So, some Turk folks might have ended up there...



Indeed. One of Pakistan's best artist Abdur Rahman Chugtai was from this neighbourhood

"Chughtai was born on 21 Sep 1894 in Lahore, now in Pakistan.[1][3] He was born in Lahore in the area known as 'Mohalla Chabuk Sawaran', the second son of Karim Bukhsh, in a family descended from generations of craftsmen, architects, and decorators. "

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abdur_Rahman_Chughtai

As I am sure you have figured out from the name, Chugtai's have Turkic heritage (from the line of Chagtai).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

It's "Cha'tai" in Turkish. Quite common first and family names...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LA se Karachi

ghazi52 said:


> LAHORE IN USA




Wow, I had no idea. Great find!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

ghazi52 said:


> *A LITTLE KNOWN CENSUS OF LAHORE 1850 AD – AMAZING FIGURES OF THAT TIME*
> 
> The British took over Lahore formally in 1849 AD. In 1850 AD* Ayodia Prashad* was the Tehseeldar of Lahore and was asked to conduct a detailed census of the city. It is not for us to state every fact and figure of the census but some facts are very interesting. For instance:
> 
> Old Lahore
> Total population of Lahore around 82,000 only.
> Total Income of Lahore One Lakh, thirty one thousand, nine hundred and sixty-six Rupees only.
> Total Muslims 46,695 only.
> Total Hindus 32,109 only.
> Total Sikhs 2501 (And some people think of it as a Sikh city).
> 
> Hardly no Christians, Parsees, Buddhists, or even any Bengallis. Few Europeans only.
> Total shops in city 28,694 only.
> Total elephants 54.
> Total camels 318 only.
> Total horses 1595 only.
> Many Professions represented, including Painters and Architects.
> Total Madarassa (schools) 143 teaching mostly Arabic and Persian, and that does not include hundreds of basic educational wings attached to mosques. Even Hindus and Sikhs were learning Persian and Arabic in these schools.
> Prostitution spread all over city, but mainly Anarkali area. No Hira Mandi in operation.The number of Muslims prove the fact that Lahore in its span of more than a thousand years was a Muslim city and Muslim Culture predominated here.



The Sikh population seems seriously understated, and I think I know why. It is a common fact that Hindus used to regularly count Sikhs as Hindus to inflate their own numbers (and even for decades after independence, Sikhs in India had to get married under the "Hindu Marriage Act"). Thus i think Prasad has engaged in fudging up numbers in order to inflate the number of Hindus in Lahore.

"census pressures also convinced Sikh thinkers of the need to redefine Sikh identity - especially since a census of some areas of Punjab in 1855 had classified Sikhs as a sect of Hindus."
The Sikhs
By Patwant Singh

Together Sikhs and Hindus formed around 35-40% of the population of Lahore, so in that sense the combined figure of the two does not seem far off.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Anarkali bazar..1910

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Kashmiri Bazaar, Sunheri Masjid c.1930's

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore High Court, 1880s..








GPO Chowk, The Mall, Lahore, 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

1950

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Government House, c.1880's.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Frontier guards checking a truck convoy of migrating refugees on their way to Lahore on the border of India...1947

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

First Lady Jacqueline Kennedy & President Ayub Khan are driven through the streets of , 21 March 1962

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore High Court, The Mall, Photo taken during 1880s...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Fort in 1969

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fawad alam

Very Good.
Jinnay Lahore nahin wekhya
ao Jamiya hi nahin.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Montgomery Hall, c.1906.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Aitchison College in 1911....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

There is a saying: _Jis ne Lahore nahi dheka wo paida hi nahi hua_...


----------



## ghazi52

Aitchison College in c.1930's

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

1910's







Kashmiri Bazaar, Sunheri Masjid c.1930's







1950








1950

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Aitchison Hall, Aitchison College in c.1930's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Road Side Photo Studio -c.1963

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Dhani Ram: A dreamer and a visionary*

The story of the celebrated trader of pre-partition Anarkali Bazaar, after whom Lahore's Dhani Ram Road was named









Over a period of more than a century, Anarkali Bazaar has been the busiest and oldest business district of downtown Lahore. The first cantonment area of city was established in Anarkali during the days of British Raj which was later shifted into Mian Mir, on the other side of Lahore Canal.

One can see the great white grandeur of King Edward Medical University on iconic Neela Gumbad Chowk. Ewing Road is adjacent to the university and at the end of this road, after taking a left turn, a road is leading towards the mid of Anarkali Bazaar, which is known as Dhani Ram Road. It has filled with ugly plazas and shopping malls. In the 90s it was famous for crockery shops, but now it has become a wholesale market of ready-made ladies garments.

The name suggests the Hindu origins of the road like many other old localities of the city. It is utmost important to explore the social history of Lahore through the names of the areas, roads and buildings of old city.

This piece is the very first installment of this series.

Dhani Ram (full name, Lala Dhani Ram Bhalla) was the celebrated trader of Anarkali Bazaar of pre-partitioned Lahore and a prominent member of the socialite of that time. He started a leather business and opened a shoe store. It was the time when leather business was considered a forbidden trade for Hindus and hence he broke a social taboo.

A poetic satire was created to mock him in these words:

_“Hindu ho ke jutian veche, mat mari gayi dale di, peeli hati Bhalle di”_

(Shame on Bhalla that being a Hindu, he is selling shoes at his yellow painted shop)

Dhani Ram cleverly rephrased it as:

_“Shehr Lahore, Anarkali, tay wekh Bhallay de tul. Kinni sohni shay da mangda kinna thoda mul”_

(Look the style of Bhalla in the Anarkali Bazaar of Lahore. He demands such a small price for a precious thing)

It later became a slogan for the shop.

Pran Nevile, the renowned author and considered an authority on old Lahore, writes:

“There were verses composed to publicize Bhalla’s shoes one of which read: _'Boot Bhalley de laidiyo sanoo, roz diyarhi, kavan tuhanoo'_ (Buy me Bhalla’s shoes, I request you every day).”

In the difficult times of Dhani Ram, his only support had come from Mahatma Hansraj, a well-known educationist of subcontinent who founded and served as principal of DAV College, later known as Civil Lines College, for 25 years. He was the first cousin of Dhani Ram.

Dhani Ram actually belonged to Bajwara, a nearby town of district Hoshiarpur (now in India) of Punjab and came to Lahore to make his destiny.

Dhani Ram built his awe-inspiring house in Nava Kot where he had hosted the towering figures of literature and politics including Rabindranath Tagore and Mahatma Gandhi. A photo of Dhani Ram with Tagore still exists which is the proof that Tagore had not only visited Lahore but had stayed there for a while.

Dhani Ram had a true rags to riches story. He knew how to show the wealth. He built a Banglow in Mussorie, Kanpur and bought a car too.

Nevertheless, the name of his store remained as _Bhallay di Hatti_.

At present a famous shoe company is selling its shoes on the same spot where Dhani Ram had been selling his leather shoes for a couple of decades and established a repute of leading shoe seller of the city in good old times. By doing so he courageously challenged the monopoly of Muslims on leather business and _Bhallay di Hatti_ had become a household name in the city.

Dhani Ram also built a _haveli_ (mansion) in Hoshiarpur with the wealth he earned from _champ ka kum_ (leather business). This building was later donated to an institute which is now one of the best research institutes for the Sanskrit and Indian history in the world and known as Vishveshvarananad Vedic Research Institute, Hoshiarpur. This institute, in fact, initially started its working in Lahore in 1917 in the premises of DAV College.

On April 15th in 1919 Lahore saw the martial law after the tragedy of Jallianwala Bagh, all hell broke loose. Over ten thousands citizens were arrested including Dhani Ram. Ironically, he was kept for 50 days in custody without the trial.

Dhani Ram and his family migrated to India in 1947 during the partition of India, but he met the death soon in 1950. He has a great legacy and a research institute and a road still exist after his name in a country where the majority of non-Muslim names of the different cities, localities and roads have been changed.

Amrita Pritam was one of the most prominent residents of Dhani Ram Road and she witnessed the distressing and horrific communal riots on the roof of her house.
.........................

Ali Abbas is a journalist, researcher and blogger who occasionally finds the time to indulge in his greatest passion: storytelling

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lahori fir Lahori ay. 
Zebra gari in 1940s

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

No rickshaws around... No drugs addicts around the data darbar.. no pollution.. no dust.. no smog.. no metro but the tangas were awesome..t from Mr Tarar and mr Nasir Kazmi and others i have learnt that lahore was heaven till 80s..


----------



## Roybot

ghazi52 said:


> Lahori fir Lahori ay.
> Zebra gari in 1940s



Thar pic is from Calcutta actually, taken in the 1930s.

January 01, 1930 Licence

A* zebra as horse substitute pulling a carriage in Calcutta, Photograph, India,...*A zebra as horse substitute pulling a carriage in Calcutta, Photograph, India, Around 1930 (Photo by Imagno/Getty Images) [Zebra als Pferde-Ersatz bei einer Kutsche in Kalkutta, Photographie, Indien, Um 1930]

http://www.gettyimages.in/detail/ne...age-in-calcutta-photograph-picture-id82093186

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Roybot said:


> Thar pic is from Calcutta actually, taken in the 1930s.
> 
> January 01, 1930 Licence


Fair enough. Thanks.


----------



## ghazi52

Crowds line the streets and throw flower petals at the car carrying Jacqueline Kennedy as she arrives in Lahore. That day was declared a national holiday in Pakistan.







The view from the crowd as the motorcade passes.







The first lady, in white coat and hat, watches the parade at a horse and cattle fair in Lahore on her first full day in Pakistan.






At the end of the ceremonies at the cattle fair, President Khan gifted Mrs. Kennedy this horse, named Sardar. The horse was later transported back to the United States -- skipping quarantine procedures after the first lady asked her husband to intervene on its behalf.






Jacqueline Kennedy listens to a performance of bagpipers at the Khyber Rifles officers’ mess in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, in northwestern Pakistan.







First lady Jacqueline Kennedy and her sister, Lee Radziwill, meet camel driver Bashir Ahmad. Ahmad had formed a friendship with U.S. Vice President Lyndon Johnson the year before after Johnson stopped to shake the camel driver's hand on his own trip to Pakistan. After Johnson casually invited Bashir to "come see me sometime," Bashir accepted the invitation. He became a media spectacle after he traveled to the United States to meet with Johnson and the Kennedys.






Kennedy (right) and Radziwill ride Ahmad's camel. Image shows the women sitting atop the kneeling camel, asking its handler to make it stand. After a nervous glance at the ladies' American minders, Ahmad ordered the loudly groaning camel up and the sisters made a brief tour of the grounds.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Mall 1930

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore c.1900-1910's
History has dealt the lovers of Lahore more than their share of broken hearts. This graceful and cultured city, with a history that stretches by some accounts back into the days of the epic Ramayana, passed through many conquering hands - Hindu, Mogul, Persian, Afghan, Sikh and British -on the way to becoming an intellectual center of the Indian subcontinent. 







Salvation Army Group, Lahore c.1920's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1910






Hotel Faletti's Lahore in 50s ..







International Women's Club, Gulistan-e-Fatima, Lahore on 13th February 1961
Courtesy : CAP — with The Citizens Archive of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sage

Zibago said:


> Mera admission nahe hua udhar


Mera hogaya tha ...M.Phil ....but had to leave for foreign ... so couldn't study there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Lahore Railway Station - c1880's*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Tomb of Maharaja Ranjit Singh - Lahore, Pakistan c1880's*











The Samadhi of Ranjit Singh is the mausoleum of the Sikh ruler Maharaja Ranjit Singh (1780 - 1839). It is located near the Lahore Fort and Badshahi Mosque in Lahore, Pakistan. Construction was started by his son, Kharak Singh on the spot where he was cremated, and was completed by his youngest son, Duleep Singh in 1848.
 

A View Near Lahore - 1860-80's






Street and Market in Lahore - Early 1900's






Montgomery Hall (Now Qaudi-e-Azam Library) Lahore - 1890's





1890S, 


Lahore High Court in 1880s






The Lahore High Court is based in Lahore, Punjab, Pakistan. It was established as a high court on March 21, 1919. The Lahore High Court has jurisdiction over Punjab. The High Court's principal seat is in Lahore, but there are benches in three other Pakistani cities: Rawalpindi, Multan and Bahawalpur.

Anglican Cathedral Church of the Resurrection, Lahore - Late 19th or Early 20th Century






The Anglican Cathedral Church of the Resurrection is an Anglican cathedral in the heart of Lahore, Pakistan across the Lahore High Court. It is in the Neo-Gothic style of architecture. Originally built in 1887 out of using pink sandstone by architect John Oldrid Scott (son of famous architect George Gilbert Scott) however the two towers were added in 1898.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

marvelous collection of past rich heritage

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Government House, Lahore 1935

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1863

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The Godfather In Pakistan
The Godfather "Marlon Brando" once visited Pakistan in 1960's, where he visited different cities Lahore and Karachi etc.

Marlon Brando is widely considered the greatest movie actor of all time. In those days, American artists came to Pakistan more frequently than their diplomats, understandably so, which was why the Pak-American Cultural Centre (PACC) used to be a very active institute… not that it isn’t today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

the god father series of movies are still the best movie based on underworld

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

[Bregs] said:


> the god father series of movies are still the best movie based on underworld


Yes.
Pakistan Supreme court also write this word in Nawaz Sharif verdict.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

ghazi52 said:


> Yes.
> Pakistan Supreme court also write this word in Nawaz Sharif verdict.



lol hahahah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Ewing Hall, c.1900's








c.1900-1910's
History has dealt the lovers of Lahore more than their share of broken hearts. This graceful and cultured city, with a history that stretches by some accounts back into the days of the epic Ramayana, passed through many conquering hands - Hindu, Mogul, Persian, Afghan, Sikh and British -on the way to becoming an intellectual center of the Indian subcontinent. 








1930

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Shah Dera, the Tomb of the Emperor Jehangir, tenth plate in the book, Recollections of India … Part I. British India and the Punjab (London: Thomas M’Lean, 1847)






Lahore high court 1880.







Montgomery Hall (now Qaudi-E-Azam Library), Lahore. 1890s.







Pakistan, Lahore Railway Station 1908 (British India ) NWR.







Town hall Lahore in 1890.






Badshai Mosque 1920 - Lahore .







Sonali Musjid, Lahore by William Henry Jackson, 1895 Published as halftone in Harper's Weekly, 1895, p. 894. Photographic print made by LC from Jackson's vintage film negative.







Chauburji Lahore in 1930.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Old photo showing Lahore of bygone days .. Photo taken in 1924 by E Arnhold of Berlin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Rare photo of Government College Lahore-1880s (Now upgraded to University level).












*An Ekka coming from Kashmir to Murree – Old Rare Pictures of Murree*


----------



## ghazi52

1944 , Karachi after rain.
Not much has changed since then. The city still gets flooded after barely an hour of heavy rain.


----------



## ghazi52

*Marble pavilion and old entrance to the fort - Lahore 1860-70's*




Ranjit Singh built the marble pavilion in the tree-lined terraces of the Hazuri Bagh in Lahore in 1818. It was to provide a cool garden retreat where he could take refuge from the heat. The European gentleman in the pavilion is likely to be James Craddock, who often included himself in his photographs.

Photographed by Craddock, James in ca. 1860 - 1870


----------



## ghazi52

King Edward's Medical College, 1920s


----------



## ghazi52

Badshshi Masjid Lahore.. 1865






King Edward's Medical College, c.1920's


----------



## Big Tank

Amazing thread...and beautiful pictures.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Anarkali ,The Mall Road,Lahore,Pakistan.1947















Purani Anarkali | Old Anarkali Lahore 1946














*Rare Aerial View of Lahore in 1933. *GPO and State Bank of India can be seen in the foreground. King Edward Medical College is visible at the top.


----------



## ghazi52

1860


----------



## ghazi52

"Eagle" Engine of the North Western Railway in Lahore c.1930's..


----------



## ghazi52

Garden from the Jahangir's Tomb taken by Henry Hardy Cole in c.1880's .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Queen Victoria's Statue at Charing Cross, Mall c. 1940's






Railway Workshop, in 1897








Another two models of Minar-e-Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

147-year-old Mayo hospital is getting restored and some parts of it have already been revamped.

Main building's reception & main lobby revamped.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore *Gymkhana* c.1930's
Established on 1st May, 1878, Lahore Gymkhana was formed to provide social recreation, and sports facilities to the residents of Lahore city and cantonment.

“Lahore Lahore Hai”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1890

















Rattan Chand's temple







Exhibition building ( Tollinton Market ) in 1864 AD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Lahore in the Time of the Raj: *
*Historians Ian Talbot and Tahir Kamran explore the city's Colonial past*

_Lahore in the Time of the Raj, _the new book by author Ian Talbot (a professor of modern British history and formerly head of history at the University of Southampton) and Tahir Kamran (who teaches history at GC University in Lahore), explores the city during the colonial era. It questions both the British portrayals of the city's past and interrogates the accounts of its ‘modernisation’ under colonial rule.

The authors draw on the history of Lahore, which during the Raj was a prosperous and cosmopolitan place, where many communities lived together and there was a constant flow of goods, people and ideas. In the Mughal era, the city’s strategic location at the junction of roads to Kabul, Multan, Kashmir and Delhi made it a seat of power, and poets, artists and traders flocked there for patronage from the royal court.





Lahore's picture postcard

Lahore’s fabled Raj-era buildings — including the GPO, the High Court and the Museum — are widely acclaimed examples of colonial architecture. The 1930s and 1940s were a time of intense cultural and political creativity, and writers and artists flourished; FC College and Government College were celebrated centres of learning and there was great engagement between Lahore and the nascent Bollywood film industry, which the trauma of Partition ended.

Rich with historical insights, the book is also a visual treat, presenting the reader with vintage photographs. Few of then are reproduced here with excerpts from the book:





Office of _Tribune_ newspaper, Lahore

_The Tribune newspaper was founded as a daily in 1881 by the leading landowner, businessman and philanthropist Dyal Singh Majithia. It was the first English language newspaper started by Punjabis. During the later colonial era, it developed a wide circulation in the Punjab and North India, mainly because of the high esteem in which its Bengali editor, Kalinath Ray (d. 1945), was held. His fearless editorials produced from the paper’s office adjacent to Mayo Hospital got him into trouble with the British, especially at the time of the 1919 Martial Law. They assured Tribune an avid Indian readership for close on three decades._





Wazir Khan Mosque

_The exquisite Wazir Khan Mosque inside Delhi Gate was built by the Punjab governor Wazir Khan in 1631. His family originated from Chiniot in the Jhang district and he had risen to the top of the Mughal service class._

_In the early 1920s, an Indian Army lieutenant-colonel, HA Newell, published a number of city guidebooks. He describes the Mosque of Wazir Khan as ‘the most beautiful building in Lahore, as a perfect example of fine mosaic it is without a rival in India’._





Railway Headquarters in Lahore

_The North Western Railway headquarters were located in Lahore, initially at the main railway station. Maintenance was required for the locomotives, carriages and _wagons_. The first works were established on a 126-acre site at Naulakha. They were the largest of the nine workshops in the Punjab, and by the early 1880s employed over 2,000 men. Many of these were migrants from the Mughal artisan class. Within thirty years the volume of work was so great that it was moved to a bigger 1,000-acre site at Moghulpura, on the eastern edge of the city. Here 4,500 men were employed to construct and repair rolling stock for the North Western Railways network that covered over 4,000 miles. The number had reached 6,500 at the outbreak of the First World War._




Lahore Railway Station

_The railway station was one of the earliestpurpose built colonial structures in Lahore. Sir John Lawrence, (1811–79), Governor of the Punjab, laid the foundation stone in February 1859, and by the time it was completed three years later it had cost Rs 5,00,000 to build._




Nedou's Hotel, Lahore

_The Swiss-run Nedou’s Hotel, which had a grand Indo-Saracenic façade to its block named after Louis Dane (secretary to the Punjab government in 1898), was demolished in the 1970s. Its residents included many Indian tourists travelling the subcontinent with Thomas Cook and Son who were able to redeem their hotel coupons there._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

North Western Railway offices at Lahore c. 1930's







Railway Station Lahore in 50s.







The Mall

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1930.


----------



## ghazi52

Wagdi ae Ravi
Ravi River in c.1950's











The Mall 1930

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1940















Life in Lahore in 1950's














1930


----------



## ghazi52

*Queen In Lahore (1961)*


----------



## Musalman

ghazi52 said:


> Sonali Musjid, Lahore by William Henry Jackson, 1895 Published as halftone in Harper's Weekly, 1895, p. 894. Photographic print made by LC from Jackson's vintage film negative.
> 
> 
> [\QUOTE]
> It's Sonehri masjid not sonali masjid


it's sonehri masjid not sonali masjid


----------



## ghazi52

FC College 1940


----------



## ghazi52

Traffic Police at The Mall - c. 1930's








Aitchison College c.1930's













.


1950


----------



## ghazi52

1940s: Sports at Aitchison College 








1920






1920......Life inside Walled City


----------



## ghazi52

*Delhi Gate, *Lahore in 1950's






Uchay Burj Lahore Daay
The Walled City of Lahore c.1910s


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Shops in front of *railway station* Lahore in 1950's


----------



## ghazi52

Nasir Bagh.


----------



## ghazi52

1861








It had two burjs


----------



## ghazi52

Anarkali Street - c. 1940s












Railway intersection near Canal Bank Road and Allama Iqbal Road c. 1950s








1920


----------



## KAMDEV

ghazi52 said:


> 1940s: Sports at Aitchison College
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1920
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1920......Life inside Walled City


Good to see old india.



ghazi52 said:


> Anarkali Street - c. 1940s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Railway intersection near Canal Bank Road and Allama Iqbal Road c. 1950s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1920



Thanks to Show old india .


----------



## ghazi52

1900


----------



## ghazi52

1950 .. Nasir Bagh


----------



## ghazi52

c. 1950s: Life on the Mall - Lahore






1930







1940


----------



## ghazi52

Chowk Wazir Khan Mosque -1880






1940


----------



## ghazi52

The famous Spencer theater cinema of 1920's. This cinema was located in Cantt. This is where now stands the Mall of Lahore.










Ghulam Rasool building on Mall road, 1922. The building was decorated for the visit of the Prince of Wales, prince edward.






..

1800


----------



## ghazi52

The majestic Bawa Dinga Singh Building, Mall road Lahore, 1950's







YMCA building with Mall road and Neela Gumbad road on its either side in 1950's









The Civil and Military Gazette office on Mall Road, 1950's. In place of this beautiful and historical building now stands the panorama center.


----------



## VCheng

ghazi52 said:


> The majestic Bawa Dinga Singh Building, Mall road Lahore, 1950's



Near Regal Chowk, many a pleasant evening spent here back in the day.


----------



## ghazi52

Charing cross Mall road, 1930's


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore High Court, 1880s








Taking care of the British kids


----------



## ghazi52

1893

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Anarkali Bazar Lahore in 1960.








The view of the (gate in 1920


----------



## ghazi52

1920


----------



## ghazi52

Famous American mystic, Samuel Lewis, seen here with the keepers of the Sufi saint, Data Ganj Baksh’s shrine in Lahore.


----------



## ghazi52

Mall road 1950






Rear side of Badshahi Mosque in Lahore - 1952







Mall road











1920

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Shoe Maker in Lahore c. 1880s








Lady Cyclists at Lawrence Garden - Lahore c. 1897






`

Multan Pharmacy, Anarkali c. 1930s





A plan of the fort - taken from Murray's Handbook for Travelers in India 1909

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1890s: A Panoramic View of Lahore Fort
Courtesy: Lahore - The City of Gardens


----------



## ghazi52

1849: One of the earliest photographs taken in Indian Sub-Continent showing gateway of Badshahi Mosque - Lahore, 

A photograph by Dr. John McCosh (b:5 March 1805 - d:18 January 1885) was one of a number of Scottish photographers who traveled abroad in the mid-19th century including India.


----------



## Hiraa

So much cleaner before.


----------



## ghazi52

Mayo School of Arts (now NCA) Lahore c. 1911







1970







*
Lahore Museum *

The building was constructed as a memorial of Golden Jubilee of Queen Victoria held in 1887, and financed through a special public fund raised on the occasion. The foundation stone of the new museum was laid on 3 February 1890 by Prince Albert Victor, Duke of Clarence and Queen Victoria's grandson. On its completion in 1894, the entire museum collection was transferred to present building with its new name as Jubilee Museum.

The present building, designed by Lockwood Kipling and Bhai Ram Singh, became the first structure especially designed as a museum, allowing cool north light to filter into the museum galleries. Bhai Ram Singh, Vice-Principal of Mayo School designed the fountain in front of the building, and along with students of the Mayo School was deeply involved in the design and execution of internal decorative features of the museum.

c. late 1910s


----------



## ghazi52

Chauburji in 1950's











For Ravians 
Government College Lahore – 1947






1890


----------



## ghazi52

Now - University of Veterinary and Animal Sciences Lahore








A Camel Drawn Carriage Outside Government House, Lahore, c.1900













Metal Workshop, Mayo School of Arts (now NCA) early 1900s


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Never understood why a few of the landmarks such as mayo hospital and mayo college are named after a condiment??


ghazi52 said:


> Now - University of Veterinary and Animal Sciences Lahore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Camel Drawn Carriage Outside Government House, Lahore, c.1900
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Metal Workshop, Mayo School of Arts (now NCA) early 1900s


----------



## ghazi52

Did you know that the building that now houses the U.S. Consulate in #Lahore was one of the first modern art deco houses in the city? 
The building was built in 1933 at 50 Empress Road by a Kunwar (prince) of Kapurthala State.

Courtesy: US Consulate General Lahore










Camel Ride, Badami Bagh railway station Lahore c. 1911








1950 Hotel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

People of Lahore

ARORA. HINDOO TRADESMAN. LAHORE








Raeens Gold Arains. Mahomedans. Lahore







HINDOO TRIBE. LAHORE








BOATMEN. MUSSULMANS. LAHORE








MUZBEE SIKHS.LOW CASTE.LAHORE







CARPENTERS. HINDOOS. LAHORE







SANSEES. WANDERING TRIBE. LAHORE







CHANGARS.LOW CASTE WANDERING TRIBE.LAHORE








SUROOSATEE BRAHMIN. HINDOO. LAHORE











SIKH JAT OF THE SINDHOO CLAN. LAHORE








A SODHEE, SIKH. LAHORE







KULLAL. DISTILLER AND SPIRIT VENDOR. HINDOO. LAHORE.








KAKKAZYE. MAHOMEDAN SPIRIT VENDOR. LAHORE

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore Map - Circa 1893






Cathedral, Lahore c. 1880s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Class at Mayo School of Arts (now NCA) *Lahore *c. 1952*

It's Mayo School of Arts, when a "mix class" was started on the request of "Kutab Shaikh" to "Mr. Ghulam Nabi", the Principal of the Mayo School at that time, the main reason he provided was "we cannot provide an extra model because of lack of funds"








Aitchison College Building c.1930s 






Aitchison College Boarding houses - Leslie Jones, Godley and Kelly c. 1920-30's

Photo Courtesy: Humza Aasim Yusuf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Badshahi Mosque, Lahore c.1890s —
They were taken down by Sikhs and cannons were placed there.







in 1970






One of landmark of Lahore, Chauburji in 1950's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1900


----------



## ghazi52

1970


----------



## ghazi52

1970 inside Fort







1969

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bossman

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Never understood why a few of the landmarks such as mayo hospital and mayo college are named after a condiment??


You mean Mayonnaise? Are you serious?


----------



## ghazi52

Ghulam Rasool Building on Mall Road (built 1921),

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

The kunwar must've been a visionary bcz that house looks like it could've been built in 2000s.


ghazi52 said:


> Did you know that the building that now houses the U.S. Consulate in #Lahore was one of the first modern art deco houses in the city?
> The building was built in 1933 at 50 Empress Road by a Kunwar (prince) of Kapurthala State.
> 
> Courtesy: US Consulate General Lahore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camel Ride, Badami Bagh railway station Lahore c. 1911
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1950 Hotel


----------



## ghazi52

Mall Lahore c. 1950s


----------



## ghazi52

Sikh National College - Lahore 1938-47

Sikh National College, one of the oldest and historical educational institutions of the region, was established in June 1938 at Lahore, with S. Niranjan Singh as its founder principal.

After Partition, the building was taken over by then Maclagan Engineering College (later West Pakistan Engineering College and todays University of Engineering and Technology -UET)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1910









Crossing river 1900














Aitchison College (formerly Chief's College), Lahore c. 1910

The history of Aitchison College goes back to the Ward's School at Ambala which was envisioned in 1864 by Captain Tighe, then D.C. of Ambala. Established in 1868, it was originally intended for the education of young Sikh Sirdars of the District but on the insistence of Sir Henry Davies, it widened its scope in 1874 to cater for the education of all government wards living in other parts of Punjab. The present constitution of Aitchison College is still based on the set of rules framed for the Wards' School.

The growing interest in the college prompted efforts by Lt. Gen Sir Charles Umpherston Aitchison, after whom the college is named, to expand the Government Wards School into a Chiefs College. North Mian Meer Road was initially selected as the new site for Chiefs College and collaboration between Bhai Ram Singh, Vice Principal of Mayo School of Arts and Col. S. S. Jacob, Executive Engineer at Jeypore came up with an architectural design for the college

Only a few days after the foundation stone of Chiefs College was laid down, it was renamed on 13 November 1886 as Aitchison College. A boundary wall around the entire campus was finished in 1950. Construction of the main building, now known as Old Building, began in 1887 and was finished in 1890, along with a gymnasium and a hospital.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Delhi Gate, Lahore in 1950's











1910

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1911








1923 LHC










1916









1920 GPO










1930, Aitchison College

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1960














1961

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Salman876

Zibago said:


> Itjhay taan 80% lay kay vee kuj nai bunda hazaraan chuun 300 chunday nain


I got 87%. Mera bhi nahi hoa tha.


----------



## ghazi52

1930

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Anar = Pomegranate
Kali = Bud/Bloom

It seems during the old silk route, the bazaar was famous for delicacies from Central Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

View of Badshahi Mosque, Lahore, Pakistan (c. 1880).







1892








1943

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hiraa

No maintenance. The walls are rotting with fungus.


----------



## ghazi52

Hazuri Bagh Baradari , Lahore, .1904







Open market on west of Ravi River, Lahore in 1940's







1931 , Lahore Jahangir's Tomb Roof & Mineret

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1910s: Nedou's Hotel (presently stands Avari Hotel), Mall - Lahore.


The Hotel was founded by Michael Nedou in 1880s, after partition it was used for Government Offices. In 1960s, the building was demolished and new Park Luxury hotel was built, that later, in 1970s was also demolished to raise the current Avari Hotel building (Hilton at that time).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The Roman Catholic Archdiocese of Lahore, Sacred Heart Cathedral in 1920's


















Chowk Wazir Khan mosque c. 1880's







Sunheri Masjid - 1905

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Town Hall, Lahore *( Now called as Jinnah Hall ) is situated on T-Junction of Lower Mall and The Mall, Lahore. Built in 1890 during the British rule. Gothic style architecture just like many other buildings of Lahore like Aitchison College, High Court, GPO, Punjab University, Lahore Museum and Government College.

Offices of Lahore Muncipal Committee, which eventually is upgraded now as City District Government of Lahore (CDGL) are located in this building. The mail hall of the complex is used for local government sessions.

Offices of Fire Brigade are also within the compound of this complex.


----------



## ghazi52

Mayo School of Arts (now NCA) Lahore c. 1890's









. 1950








1947


----------



## ghazi52

Badshahi Mosque, Circa 1880's.


----------



## ghazi52

1870's






.


1976


----------



## ghazi52

A view of Wagah Border - Lahore Today's view is entirely different.
Date: c.1950s


----------



## ghazi52

Double-Decker Bus #1 Krishan Nagar via Mall Lahore.
Date: 1960s
Courtesy: Artcollect.


----------



## ghazi52

An aerial view of Lahore.
Date: c.1930's


----------



## ghazi52

Lady Cyclists at Lawrence Garden, Lahore.
Date: c.1897


----------



## ghazi52

Pak Tea House.
Lahore
Date: 1962


----------



## ghazi52

An advertisement about Muslim Town Lahore in daily Inqilab.
Date: c.1931 
Rupees 600 per kanal


----------



## ghazi52

Nanda Bus Service in a newspaper of Lahore showing the time table and fair.
Date: 1936


----------



## ghazi52

*Ranjit Singh's Tomb Lahore, Circa 1880.*









Lahore, the capital of Punjab province, is considered the cultural centre of Pakistan. Islam came here after the advent of Mahmud of Ghazni in 1021 AD, and it was subsequently ruled by a succession of dynasties of the Delhi Sultanate, followed by the Mughals, the Sikhs and the British. It reached its apogee under the Mughals, known as the Garden City and with enough architecture to rank it with other great Mughal centres like Delhi, Agra and Fatehpur Sikri. Lahore suffered with the decline of the Mughal empire in the 18th century, frequently coming under attack.

It was finally taken by the Sikhs, who under their leader Ranjit Singh (ruled 1799-1839), were masters of the Punjab region by 1818. During Sikh rule, although some repair and reconstruction of Mughal buildings did take place, many of the Mughal monuments were stripped of their marble and other decorative elements. Buildings in the Sikh style were erected, and the tradition of gardens at Lahore was continued. The grandest edifice in the Sikh style is the mausoleum of Ranjit Singh, begun by his son Kharak Singh and completed in 1848. It blends Hindu and Muslim elements, the square roof features a central fluted dome and is embellished with several chhatris or pavilions. Its interior is decorated with marble arches and glass mosaics.

Photograph of the Samadhi of Ranjit Singh at Lahore, Pakistan, taken by George Craddock in the 1880's, part of the Bellew Collection of Architectural Views.

© George Craddock / British Library

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Government College Lahore, Circa 1880.*











Photograph By An Unknown Photographer In The 1880's, Part Of The Dunlop Smith Collection. Sir Charles Aitchison Album Of Views In India And Burma. A General View Of The Gothic Government College At Lahore (Now In Pakistan), Completed In 1877. Lahore On The Ravi River, Has Been The Provincial Capital Of The Punjab For Centuries, And Has Had Several Periods Of Development Under Mughal, Sikh, And British Rule, All Of Which Left It Embellished With Architecture. It Achieved Its Greatest Glory Under The Mughals, From The 1520's To The Early 18th Century, When It Become Known As The 'City Of Gardens'.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Lahore Fire Brigade, 1940s


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Senate Hall Lahore, Circa 1880.*

The Single Storey Stone Building Of The Senate Hall In Lahore Was Situated Within The Civil Station Area Of The City Near To The Anarkali Gardens, Punjab University And Government College buildings.

Photograph By An Unknown Photographer In The 1880's, Part Of The Dunlop Smith Collection, Sir Charles Aitchison Album Of Views In India And Burma.

© British Library


----------



## ghazi52

View of the entrance of the Badshahi Masjid Lahore in old days.


----------



## ghazi52

1930

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

G.R. Das Mal & Brother.
A Bus-Taxi service in Lahore.Pakistan.
A board on the bus shows it was meant for Gujranwala.
Date: 1910

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khan vilatey

ghazi52 said:


> ...........Lahore anarkali bazaar..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The popular food street of Anarkali Bazaar, Lahore
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .Old Lahore
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I will never forget looking for my anrakali ( akhir Ravi ka pani piya hai, aik du dafa tu Aishq Hona hi tha) at the bazar and eating Churgah or tikka’s at the Resturant’s nearby.

jara lahore nahi wakhea o jamiya e nahi

Thank you so much for sharing these wonderful pictures and taking me back to my childhood!

K

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1935

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Zamzama Gun on display in Lahore, Circa 1950's.









The gun was used by Ahmed Shah in the battle of Panipat, in 1761. After the battle, on his way back to Kabul, he left it at Lahore with his governor, Khawaja Ubed, as the carriage that was supposed to take the gun to Kabul was not ready. The other gun he took with him but that one was lost in passage through the Chenab.

In 1762, Dhillon Jat Ruler Maharaja Hari Singh Bhangi went into battle with Khawaja Ubed. Bhangi attacked the then-village of Khawaja Said two miles from Lahore (now part of the city of Lahore), where the Mughal governor Khawaja Ubed had his arsenal, and seized his artillery, arms and ammunition. Amongst the guns captured was the Zamzama Gun itself. It was renamed by its Sikh captors Bhangi Toap.

For the next two years, it lay in the Shah Burj of the Lahore Fort. Thereafter, Raja Lehna Singh and Maharaja Gujjar Singh Bhangi got hold of it and they gave it to Sandhawalia Jat Ruler Charat Singh Shukerchakia as his share in the spoils. The Bhangi Sardars thought that Charat Singh would not be able to carry this gun with him and it would remain with them. Contrary to their expectations, Charat Singh successfully carried this gun to his fort at Gujranwala.

From Charat Singh, Zamzama was snatched by the Chathas who took it to Ahmadnagar where it became a bone of contention between the brothers Ahmad Khan chatha and Pir Muhammad chatha. In the fight that ensued, two sons of Ahmad Khan and one of Pir Muhammad were killed. In this fight, Gujjar Singh Bhangi sided with Pir Muhammad. After the victory, the gun was restored to Gujjar Singh. After two years, the gun was wrested by Charat Singh Shukerchakia from whom it was once again snatched by the Pashtuns.

Next year, Raja Jhanda Singh Bhangi defeated the Pashtuns of Chatha and brought the gun to Amritsar. In 1802, Ranjit Singh, after defeating the Bhangis, got hold of the gun. He used it in the battles of Daska, Kasur, Sujanpur, Wazirabad and Multan. In the siege of Multan, the gun was badly damaged.

Zamzama was severely damaged due to its use in the aforementioned wars and it had to be brought back to Lahore, unfit for any further use. It was placed outside Delhi Gate, Lahore, where it remained until 1860. When in 1864, Maulawi Nur Ahmad Chishti compiled the Tahqiqati Chishti, he found it standing in the Baradari of the garden of Wazir Khan, behind the Lahore Museum.

In 1870, it found a new asylum at the entrance of the Lahore Museum, then located in the Tollinton Market. It was placed in this position on the occasion of the Duke of Edinburgh’s visit to Lahore in 1870. When the present building of the museum was constructed it was removed further west and placed opposite the University Hall.

Repaired in 1977, the cannon now rests on Mall Road (Shahrah-e-Quaid-e-Azam) with Pharmacy Department, University of the Punjab on one side, and National College of Arts (NCA) and Lahore Museum on the other.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Restoration of Badshahi Masjid Lahore c. 1930s

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1954





.


A view of Old Anarkali Bazaar










G.R. Das Mal & Brother.
A Bus-Taxi service in Lahore.
A board on the bus shows it was meant for Gujranwala.

Date: 1910

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A view of the Mall, Lahore.
How calm it was!
Date: 1930 










Probably Gate of the Lawrence Garden Lahore. 











Sir John Lawrence's statue, who served as Governor-General and then Viceroy of India (1864 to 1869). His statue was once erected by the building of the Chief Court Lahore (High Court) which is visible in the background.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A session in progress in the Punjab Assembly, Lahore.
Date: c1940.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A rare photo of past, M. Badar-Ud-Din & Co Engineers, Railway Road, Lahore. 
Standing M. Badar-Ud-Din in Turban with others.

Date: c.1950s

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saiful Islam

The very first picture reminds me of victorian era streets in London


----------



## ghazi52

1938








2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HostileInsurgent

[Bregs] said:


> well yes but old delhi heritage is not as fiercely protected now as is in the case of Lahore but still old delhi has many areas of past





Sulman Badshah said:


> the govt have started rehabilitation of the old lahore and walled city ... they are making it awesome and beautiful while keeping its heritage touch


Old Delhi is still the same idk how...
Old Delhi before during colonial era...





Old Delhi now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A 17th century painting of the Shalimar Garden.








Lahore’s famous Shalimar Garden was built in 1641 CE during the rule of fifth Mughal king, Shah Jahan. The land on which it was built belonged to ‘Mian’ family belonging to Punjab’s Arain tribe. The family was given the custodianship of the Garden by Shah Jahan.

The Mian Arian family retained the custodianship of the Garden for over 350 years until the site was taken over by the government of Pakistan in 1962 during the Ayub Khan regime.

Between 1965 and late 1970s, the Shalimar Gardens hosted a number of high-profile functions and receptions. It was also a favourite tourist resort. However, from the 1980s onward, the Garden began to deteriorate. Since 2001, it has been placed on UNESCO’s list of Endangered World Heritage Sites.


----------



## ghazi52

The Paisa Akhbar, Lahore.
Date 1892

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1920 Mall










Aerial view

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

1890

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

1962, Lahore Railway Station

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

1930 Traffic Police

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1952

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Regal Chowk Lahore
Date: 1960s

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1920

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1933
GPO at bottom

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=532459560755117


----------



## ghazi52

*Shahdara, Lahore in 1940's.*


----------



## ghazi52

Baradari Ranjit Singh at Hazori Bagh and Gateway of Badshahi Masjid -Lahore Fort. The upper story of the baradari was collapsed due to heavy rains In July 1932.


Date: c1920











An amazing image of an inner section of the Lahore Fort.


----------



## ghazi52

Some glimpses of Governor House Lahore.


----------



## ghazi52

A group of European people poses for a photograph in front of an elephant saddled with a howdah, shortly before embarking on an elephant ride. The elephant's mahout sits on its shoulders in Lahore.
Date: 3 April 1920.


----------



## ghazi52

1910.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1910's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mall road, 1950's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1960's: Shalimar Gardens








1975: Bull cart on the street.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore 1952: Badshahi masjid (mosque) beyond Hazuri Bagh (garden)










1975

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

OmniBus service Lahore was everyone's source of transport in the past.
Date: 1950s 








A family in the traditional dress in the courtyard of the Royal Mosque (Badshahi Mosque) in Lahore, Pakistan.
(Photo by Paolo KOCH-Gamma-Rapho via Getty Images)
Date: January 01, 1960 










The Viceroy of India Charles Hardinge visits Lahore in c.1911. A view of the procession outside Lahore Fort.
Date: c1911

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

street scene at Delhi Gate in Lahore - 1950's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1940


----------



## Musalman

Ah!! i wish i could go into time and dine at the restaurants like Lorangs, Stiffles etc. Sit in Pak Tea House and enjoy the half set tea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mall Road Lahore was conceived in 1851 by Civil Engineer Lieutenant Colonel Napier as a direct link road between old Cantonment of Anarkali & the new Cantonment of Mian Mir. 

Later it became representative of rich urban character & happening centre of Lahore during colonial era.


----------



## ghazi52

1950's Delhi Gate















A street view, inside Delhi Gate, Lahore. Breakfast of Seri-Paiy (سری پاے) by Fazal Elahi Pahalwan.
Date: 1975


----------



## ghazi52

Anarkali Bazaar, #Lahore in 1979
Courtesy : Ludo Kuipers


----------



## ghazi52

1972


----------



## ghazi52

1947


----------



## ghazi52

National and Grindlays Bank Lahore c. 1970s


----------



## ghazi52

1982


----------



## ghazi52

The Railway Station At Lahore, Punjab, 1880 (c).







Lahore, The Capital Of Punjab Province, Is Considered The Cultural Centre Of Pakistan.

Islam Came Here After The Advent Of Mahmud Of Ghazni In 1021 AD, And It Was Subsequently Ruled By A Succession Of Dynasties Of The Delhi Sultanate, Followed By The Mughals, The Sikhs And The British. It Reached Its Apogee Under The Mughals, Known As The Garden City And With Enough Architecture To Rank It With Other Great Mughal Centres Like Delhi, Agra And Fatehpur Sikri.

The British Took Control Of Lahore From The Sikhs In 1849, And Transformed Its Landscape With Railways, Factories And Roads. They Continued The Tradition Of Embellishing It With Architecture, Constructing Some Of The Finer Examples Of Colonial Buildings In The Indo-Islamic-Gothic-Victorian Style Here.

Taken By George Craddock In The 1880's, Part Of The Bellew Collection Of Architectural Views.

This Image Is Restored And Watermarked By East India Company And Raj Research Group.
© George Craddock / British Library

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The Mall Road Lahore in 1952.Bicycles seems more then cars.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pappa Alpha

Many of the older pics in the thread are not available. Can someone re-share/upload them?


----------



## ghazi52

1979

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

1968






Its located at Regal Chowk in between Beadon and Hall Roads but partial front reconstruction has affected the original front as shown in above pic.

Lakshami Mention, once Lahore's best appartment building was behind it. The legends like G.M.Asar, Manto, Meraj Khalid, Khurshid Shahid and Mustansar Hussain Tarar were amongst the residents. Now this appartment compond has also been converted into Commercial Area.
Its new name is Ahmed Mention..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1979

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1978

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1940, The Mall

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Royal Camel Carriage Lahore, British India (Now Pakistan).
Date: c1870s

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lohari Gate,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*.
General view from Jumma Musjid, Lahore, 1895 (c).*







Lahore rose to prominence under the rule of the Mughal emperors after Babur (ruled 1526-1530) defeated Ibrahim Lodi, a Sultan of Delhi, in 1526. It was the capital city of Akbar (ruled 1556-1605) from 1584 to 1598.

He built the fort on the foundations of an earlier fort and enclosed the city within a wall set with 12 gates. The emperors Jahangir (ruled 1605-27) and Shah Jahan (ruled 1628-58) extended the fort, building garden courtyards and richly decorated white marble pavilions within so that it became a palatial dwelling.

This photograph is a view taken from the adjacent Badshahi Mosque looking towards the fort. The mosque was built in 1673-74 by Aurangzeb (Mughal emperor, ruled 1658-1707) and is considered the largest in area on the subcontinent.

The tomb of Ranjit Singh is visible in the left of the photograph. Ranjit Singh (1780-1839) was a famous Sikh leader who ruled the Punjab (modern day Pakistan) from 1799 to 1839. His tomb, or samadh, was built by his son, Kharak Singh and was completed in 1848. It is a fine example of Sikh architecture with gilded fluted domes, cupolas, kiosks and stone lanterns with an ornate balustrade on the square roof.

Photograph from the Macnabb Collection of the Fort in Lahore, taken by an unknown photographer, most likely during the 1890's.

© Unknown Photographer / British Library

......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1960 - Lahore...

A view of the famous "Anarkali Bazar"..








1959, The Mall..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

The Mall....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
Interior of Badshahi Masjid, Lahore, Punjab, 1863 (c).







Photograph of the Great Masjid, Lahore Citadel from the 'Strachey Collection of Indian Views', taken by Samuel Bourne in 1863. Lahore was the capital city of the Mughal emperor Akbar from 1584 to 1598. Akbar built the massive Lahore Fort on the foundations of a previous fort and enclosed the city within a red brick wall boasting 12 gates. Jahangir and Shah Jahan extended the fort, built palaces and tombs, and laid out gardens. 

The great Badshahi Masjid and the Alamgiri gateway to the fort were built by the last of the great Mughals, Aurangzeb (1658-1707).
© Samuel Bourne / British Library

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1979...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Railway station 1938








1900's

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

1994

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Circular road, 1993









Inner Lahore..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1078 ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

